# Sticky  Funerals in Cyprus



## positive pam

Hi everyone
Well, it has been a while since I last posted, although I have been keeping an eye on you all he he. And we are still looking at retiring over there and really enjoying reading about your diary Macmaniac, it is truly inspiring and really helpful. 
I would like to ask a question that is possibly unusual and may not have an answer, but, just thought I would try. A lot of us that are either moving over, have moved over or even just thinking of moving over are all of the slightly "older" generation and I just wondered if anyone had ever considered about what or how they would deal with the death of a partner in Cyprus? I really don't want to be morbid, it is something we were talking about with someone and I just thought if anyone had dealt with this or also wondered about this, such as how hard is it to deal with over there and are the funeral arrangements similar to the U.K and do we have the same rights as native Cypriots?
I would truly like to hear anyones views or any information that anyone can give on this and believe me, this is a really unusual thing for me to ask, cos I am a very happy and bubbly person. 
Best wishes to everyone. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Pam.


----------



## Geraldine

positive pam said:


> Hi everyone
> Well, it has been a while since I last posted, although I have been keeping an eye on you all he he. And we are still looking at retiring over there and really enjoying reading about your diary Macmaniac, it is truly inspiring and really helpful.
> I would like to ask a question that is possibly unusual and may not have an answer, but, just thought I would try. A lot of us that are either moving over, have moved over or even just thinking of moving over are all of the slightly "older" generation and I just wondered if anyone had ever considered about what or how they would deal with the death of a partner in Cyprus? I really don't want to be morbid, it is something we were talking about with someone and I just thought if anyone had dealt with this or also wondered about this, such as how hard is it to deal with over there and are the funeral arrangements similar to the U.K and do we have the same rights as native Cypriots?
> I would truly like to hear anyones views or any information that anyone can give on this and believe me, this is a really unusual thing for me to ask, cos I am a very happy and bubbly person.
> Best wishes to everyone. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> Pam.


Hi Pam, nice to hear from you again.

I want to be repatriated back to the UK when the knock comes on my door. At the moment, I believe burial is the only option as yet here, although I understand land has been found for a crematorium to be built, as the EU dictates we should have.

No doubt there will be more updated info to follow.


----------



## Veronica

I know people who have gone down both routes. A lady Iknow had her husbands body repatriated, it cost her 4K. Then I know a lady whose husband resides in our local village cemetary. They both told me they had been treated wonderfully by the people who dealt with matters for them.

My hubby and I have agreed that if if the crem is running by then we will take the ashes back to be scattered, probably on my parents grave. It is mainly a matter of somewhere for our familes to go to visit us when we are gone.


----------



## Geraldine

Veronica said:


> I know people who have gone down both routes. A lady Iknow had her husbands body repatriated, it cost her 4K. Then I know a lady whose husband resides in our local village cemetary. They both told me they had been treated wonderfully by the people who dealt with matters for them.
> 
> My hubby and I have agreed that if if the crem is running by then we will take the ashes back to be scattered, probably on my parents grave. It is mainly a matter of somewhere for our familes to go to visit us when we are gone.


Yes, those are my sentiments, a long way to come here to lay flowers on your birthday.


----------



## positive pam

Geraldine said:


> Hi Pam, nice to hear from you again.
> 
> I want to be repatriated back to the UK when the knock comes on my door. At the moment, I believe burial is the only option as yet here, although I understand land has been found for a crematorium to be built, as the EU dictates we should have.
> 
> No doubt there will be more updated info to follow.


Hi Geraldine
Bet you thought I had hibernated ha ha! I promise I will email you very soon and fill you in I apologise for such a long delay.
I don't know why this popped in my head and I just wondered if anyone else had thought about it? I wondered what the concensus was from some of us "young ones" and if it happened how much it would cost if you did want to be repatriated? Or how much to "do it" there? Omg Geraldine I think it's cos I just had my 60th ha ha  hmm cant do 60, like 50 better!! 
So, all contributions greatly appreciated please. And hope to meet up with you all one day. :clap2:
Lots of Love.
Pam.


----------



## positive pam

Veronica said:


> I know people who have gone down both routes. A lady Iknow had her husbands body repatriated, it cost her 4K. Then I know a lady whose husband resides in our local village cemetary. They both told me they had been treated wonderfully by the people who dealt with matters for them.
> 
> My hubby and I have agreed that if if the crem is running by then we will take the ashes back to be scattered, probably on my parents grave. It is mainly a matter of somewhere for our familes to go to visit us when we are gone.


Hi Veronica and thank you so much for that. It is such a very emotive and difficult subject to talk about really. I think really what made me think was a friend of mine was planning her Greekholiday 5 weeks ago, in fact she and her husband should have been there now, but.... she has just had to plan his funeral instead!! He hadn't been ill, just "asthma" and it suddenly makes you realise how fragile life is and I know that you and I Veronica know that especially.
Right, I am not going to linger on this but to say I do appreciate everybodies view on this subject and thanks again Veronica for all the really good and helpful info that you give us all.(And you too Geraldine, don't want you getting cross with me ha ha.)
Best Wishes to all.
Pam.xx.


----------



## MacManiac

Strangely enough my wife and I talked about this the other day, as she had just come back from tidying up her mother's grave and putting fresh flowers down. We both wish to be cremated, and we would want our ashes scattered where we scattered the ashes of our beloved dog, Holly, in the apple orchards where we used to live. Neither of us want to have a grave, either in Cyprus or the UK. So, if cremation becomes available in Cyprus, that's what we shall do and the surviving partner will spread the ashes.

It is an uncomfortable subject, and at the age of 59, one I hope that doesn't become an issue for a long time. On the bright side, when I went to say goodbye to my lovely GP, I told her I intended to live for ever - so that's that problem solved.


----------



## Pam n Dave

Here is my take on things for what it's worth.

There is an British undertaker operating in the Paphos area so language should not be a problem. 

If the death occurs in a hospital then I'm afraid you need to be a little careful as it's possible the mortuary attendants my get a backhander from an undertaker who will be called and will do his best to sell you his services at a time when you are at your most vulnerable.

There is no legal obstacle to being cremated in Cyprus but there are no facilities either.

I understand that there are mainly two types of grave, permanent and temporary. If you opt for a temporary grave then after a period of time it may be re-opened and someone else may be keeping you company. 

Pricing of the graves varies and is under the control of the mucktar in the villages.

There are people in the Paphos who can be called and they will guide you through the process. I understand that they are church based but are not going to refuse to help just because you are not a church goer. 

Maybe someone could add/correct this then it could be worth writing up properly and turned into a sticky.


----------



## Veronica

The lady we know whose husband was repatriated used a company in Limassol.
G & P Melas.. Tel 22253010.

She said they were absolutely wonderful, did everthing for her and took all the stress out of it.


----------



## Veronica

Veronica said:


> The lady we know whose husband was repatriated used a company in Limassol.
> G & P Melas.. Tel 22253010.
> 
> She said they were absolutely wonderful, did everthing for her and took all the stress out of it.


Sorry that is Nicosia not Limassol


----------



## positive pam

Pam n Dave said:


> Here is my take on things for what it's worth.
> 
> There is an British undertaker operating in the Paphos area so language should not be a problem.
> 
> If the death occurs in a hospital then I'm afraid you need to be a little careful as it's possible the mortuary attendants my get a backhander from an undertaker who will be called and will do his best to sell you his services at a time when you are at your most vulnerable.
> 
> There is no legal obstacle to being cremated in Cyprus but there are no facilities either.
> 
> I understand that there are mainly two types of grave, permanent and temporary. If you opt for a temporary grave then after a period of time it may be re-opened and someone else may be keeping you company.
> 
> Pricing of the graves varies and is under the control of the mucktar in the villages.
> 
> There are people in the Paphos who can be called and they will guide you through the process. I understand that they are church based but are not going to refuse to help just because you are not a church goer.
> 
> Maybe someone could add/correct this then it could be worth writing up properly and turned into a sticky.


Thank you Pam n Dave for all this info, it is really helpful and i know i have asked an emotive question but it is something i hadn't really seen covered at all and of course, one day will affect us all but we don't want to either think or talk about and I just was thinking when we move there "what if"? I agree it would possibly be a good idea for a sticky(over to Veronica i think ha ha).
Of course we are like MacManiac going to live forever so probably wont have to be think about it anyway he he. :clap2:
Once again thenks to everyone for putting their views, hope i haven't totaly depressed you all. 
Love to all you who have done it, on the way or just thinking about it.(moving to Cyprus i mean not dying ha ha)
Pam.xx.


----------



## Veronica

Thread stuck and title changed


----------



## positive pam

Veronica said:


> Thread stuck and title changed


Ha Ha thanks Veronica. It would be good to hear everybodies feelings towards this subject too as well as practicalities i think. Are any of our ladies of the slightly older generation(or men of course) worried about what would happen to them if anything happened to their partners and i mean in the immediate time after not long term, although that would be interesting to hear as well. 
And are there any other subjects that anyone can think of that could be interesting to talk about, that we don't really like to talk about?.
I hope it is o.k. to ask, because i don't want to suggest "owt" i shouldn't. 
Love Pam.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

It's an important topic which, surprisingly, we tend to forget when we make this lifestyle change. 

Letitia and I have discussed this in the past and we both want to be cremated. It just did not occur to me that this is not yet possible in Cyprus, which shows the value of this thread.

We have always planned to retire to Cyprus, and this is going to happen in 2014. We have also discussed what we would do when death takes one of us. My feeling is that I would return to the UK as our dream would be over. Letitia, on the other hand, said that she would remain in Cyprus for as long as she could, and financially this should not pose a problem. However, it does influence where we will finally settle in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica

Dennis and I have discussed this quite often and both feel that if anything happened to one of us the other would probably want to go back to the UK to be close to family despite the fact that we have some very good friends here. I think that is another reason why we would our bodies to be repatriated rather than buried here. 
While we are both alive there is no way we would go back as we are very happy here.


----------



## MacManiac

This thread has brought both practical and forward-planning issues to mind, and is very, very useful. I am sure no one wants to think about what is inevitable for us all, and so bringing this out into the open is so valuable.

Apart from my flippant comment about intending to live forever, the questions relating to burial (Cyprus or the UK) or cremation need to be addressed by all of us sooner or later. I felt quite uncomfortable discussing this with Ann, but I am really glad we did talk about it now. It may not have made it onto one of our spreadsheets but we now both know what the other's feelings and wishes are.

So my thanks for starting this topic, and to all those who have contributed as well, and let us all hope we don't need to do anything about it for years to come.


----------



## Pam n Dave

I promised to post the definitive process after a death has occurred.

I asked Maureen Watt of Angel Guardians Funeral Home Pafos to help but instead she did the job for me so I would like her to take the credit.

I just want to add that it was prepared in September 2012 so if you are reading this much later then it may be wise to check that it is still relevant.



When a loved one passes away, this is what normally has to happen.

SUDDEN DEATH
Home: If they have not been seen by a doctor in the last few days, normally the police are called, in turn they call the ambulance and the deceased is then taken to hospital for a post mortem. Unfortunately a family member/next of kin has to go to the hospital for identification purposes.

Then ....and this is a recent development, the family have to go to the police station to collect the cause of death certificate and confirmation from the court letter for allowing either burial or repatriation. The Commander of the Police has changed the rules due to some funeral homes allegedly paying them for the business without the families authorisation! 

WARNING: This is still unfortunately happening .

TERMINAL ILLNESS DEATH
Home: If they have been seen by the doctor, normally he/she will come out and issue a cause of death certificate and a funeral home can be notified for collection and bring the deceased to the funeral home mortuary if they have one.

HOSPITAL DEATH
Hospital/Clinic/Hospice: When someone has been ill and has been in receipt of care in a hospital normally the attending doctor will issue a cause of death certificate and usually the deceased is then taken to the mortuary in those premises. At a convenient time to the family they would then contact their approved licensed funeral director. 

Please remember this is not a time to panic, the mortuaries can usually store a loved one for a day or more if required. Then when you are ready you then contact the relevant person. 

Please do not be bullied or pressurised if there are funeral homes hounding you either at the mortuary or on the phone. If the deceased has passed in hospital suddenly, then again a post mortem will usually be carried out.
The after math so to speak:

Contacting a funeral home can be a very daunting task, it is one more step of accepting a loved ones passing, and reality seems to now be kicking in.

The appointed funeral home should usually come out to the house and start the necessary paperwork for authorisation to collect your loved one and have a chat.

The next day you would have usually decided on what you wish for, either a burial in Cyprus or a repatriation back home. Again, maybe family have to come over so this is not necessarily a ”must“choice at this time. Remember do things at your pace ..... NOT anyone elses!

The funeral home would then be in receipt of passport, ID card, alien book and resident form if applicable. Make sure that the passport is legally copied by your lawyer as some places need the officially stamped copied version. 

ARRANGING THE FUNERAL

The funeral director takes instructions from the family as to whether for a burial in Cyprus they wish a church service before the cemetery, not all people are religious and prefer just a gathering at the graveside. 

The village cemeteries here only normally allow you to purchase a plot if you own your own home, on the odd occasion, the mayor or mucktar can authorise different, although there is Pafos Metropolitan and Erimi which can be used if the village cemeteries are full. 

The costs for plots vary from €340 (temporary Pafos) to €4000 (Kissonerga) and that does not usually include opening and closing. The funeral director can do all of this for you and arrange the church if applicable.

Arranging the date for an actual service is again down to the family, are people coming from abroad?, will the minister be available for the service? 

A good funeral director will usually obtain a couple of different days for the family to choose from and then confirm when all agreed. 

Flowers or/and donations again can be arranged by the funeral director, however usually if the family have a favourite florist here it is suggested they use that one. 

At British funerals some families are aware of the wish of bright colours worn and not necessarily black, a track or two of their favourite music may be played, this is where every funeral is unique for the individual.

Cypriot funerals can be very nice, before they could be awful, although now it is realised that it was the disrespect of the funeral director, in jeans and t shirts, but this year this has improved, no longer should they stand and smoke at the graveside, they should now stand with respect at all times.

The service usually begins at the home of the Deceased, then onto the church where most people will walk round the casket and then off to the cemetery with oil, bread and water.

Once at the cemetery the lid is taken off and the casket lowered and the lid placed aside the casket, the priest then does a blessing, the family start to backfill the plot and then the priest usually breaks the jug the water came in and the plate for the bread or/and golifa, normally most attendees still wear black. 

Cost vary due to the uniqueness of the funeral, but an average funeral cost is as detailed:

Funeral services including basic wooden flat lid coffin 1100.00
Minister for graveside only 150.00
Anglican church service non member with organist 346.00
(that includes the graveside committal)
Floral coffin sprays from 50-100
Depends on how personalised you wish ... Mum ..Dad 150+
Plots depends on area

Paperwork is normally all done and included for the family by the funeral director, normally they should obtain 6 official death certificates, cancel passport, notify immigration and advise the British high commission, keeping it as stress free for the family as possible.

Repatriations again would be organised where the funeral director liases with the funeral director in the home country, constantly advise the family (both countries) of updates and information they may need to ensure everything that can be done for them will be.

Repatriations to the UK currently range from €3000 - €3500, depending on weight and height.
Again please be aware a certain funeral home may quote one price and then bill you for another.

Every funeral is unique and special, it has to be as perfect as possible because you do not usually get a second chance!


----------



## positive pam

Thanks Pam n Dave for that comprehensive post and I think its something we all need to know. And I know none of us want to be thinking about this and I desperately hope none of us have to use the service in the near future, but one day we will all have to wherever we may be and having this info to refer to if needed could be a real help. I think a lot of details are actually very similar to what we practice in the U.k but it is very daunting in another country.
Once again, thank you for this valuable post and i hope to meet up with you one day.
Best Wishes 
Pam.


----------



## bwfcwood

As a District Nurse I see many deaths, most of them expected deaths and some unexspected. The process seems very similar to the UK, especially in respect of post mortems if the deceased has not been seen by a GP for a period of time (2 weeks in the UK). Although I will be working in Paphos when we come over next year in a similar job I have yet to find out about Palliative care in Cyprus which is what the majority of my current post entails. I feel it is a great honour to help someone spend the final part of their life at home, in comfort and with their loved ones.....I will miss this aspect of my job when I move.

Sharon


----------



## PatandDave

Phew!! Having just been through an awful experience when my husband was taken very ill, very suddenly and completely out of the blue in Cyprus, this was one of the things I thought about on the flight back home! What if....we were already living there...what would he want....what would I want?......certainly when he is well enough, it will need to be discussed prior to our move! In the past he has always said "scatter my ashes in Cyprus" so I suppose we are half way there!!


----------



## bluehaze14

*Funerals*

I am so glad someone has asked this question. My husband and I have discuseed this as we plan to retire to Paphos next year. We have not seen any funeral directors or cemetary when we have been there. We both decided we would like to be cremated in Paphos if possible. I have discussed this with my family and they agree with us. Hope not for a long time yet!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## roberda

Hi we are moving on the 1st of Feb 2013 to live in Larnaca we have beeen talking about this subject as it is important when you are getting older, If there is a cremitoriam being built then we would be cremated and scattered in cyprus if not then we would be buried in cyprus why come back to the uk


----------



## Geraldine

roberda said:


> Hi we are moving on the 1st of Feb 2013 to live in Larnaca we have beeen talking about this subject as it is important when you are getting older, If there is a cremitoriam being built then we would be cremated and scattered in cyprus if not then we would be buried in cyprus why come back to the uk


I may opt to be repatriated back to the UK, cremated then ashes left for kids to do what they want although I have suggested some scattered over here, but I think it is important that they have a place to 'visit' you in the UK, if it is what they desire.:rip:


----------



## happy123

*name please*

hi pam do you have the british undertakers name and phone no please 
thanks kath:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pam n Dave

Maureen Watt
Angel Guardians Funeral Home

+357 96783112


----------



## nits51

Geraldine said:


> Hi Pam, nice to hear from you again.
> 
> I want to be repatriated back to the UK when the knock comes on my door. At the moment, I believe burial is the only option as yet here, although I understand land has been found for a crematorium to be built, as the EU dictates we should have.
> 
> No doubt there will be more updated info to follow.


hI there,just to let you know,that my husbands friend died,in limassol,he was living on his own,he died of cancer,his son lived in england,just before my husband friend died,the hospital,told us to to try and find his son,so we did manage to phone him,he made it to see his dad alive for one day.
when he died,the son wanted to creamate his dad,but in cyprus they dont do it,so he said that he would,take him back to england to have it done,so i took him to a furneral parlour,at the back of st nickolas church ,in griva digenis on the oppesitte side of the cemetary,he is very good he did all of it for us ,he had the coffin delivered to england and from there the coffin gets dilivered to which furneral parlour you want,he does it all for you.It cost 3,000 euros for everything.
Over here you just go to a furneral parlour and they do it all for you,you can buy the plot for about 750euros if you dont want tobuy the plot,they bury you,but after 3years they take the bones out,and give them to you,then they bury some one else in the plot,the cost of the furneral,was
nearly 4,000 euros.I hope that helps.regards teresa.x


----------



## Geraldine

Thank you for the update.

How bizarre to reopen the plot etc......

That settles it, UK here I come, not for a while yet I hope though.!


----------



## virgil

nits51 said:


> hI there,just to let you know,that my husbands friend died,in limassol,he was living on his own,he died of cancer,his son lived in england,just before my husband friend died,the hospital,told us to to try and find his son,so we did manage to phone him,he made it to see his dad alive for one day.
> when he died,the son wanted to creamate his dad,but in cyprus they dont do it,so he said that he would,take him back to england to have it done,so i took him to a furneral parlour,at the back of st nickolas church ,in griva digenis on the oppesitte side of the cemetary,he is very good he did all of it for us ,he had the coffin delivered to england and from there the coffin gets dilivered to which furneral parlour you want,he does it all for you.It cost 3,000 euros for everything.
> Over here you just go to a furneral parlour and they do it all for you,you can buy the plot for about 750euros* if you dont want tobuy the plot,they bury you,but after 3years they take the bones out,and give them to you,then they bury some one else in the plot*,the cost of the furneral,was
> nearly 4,000 euros.I hope that helps.regards teresa.x


Eh, I just cant believe for the life (or death) of me, that they just dig dem bones up and hand them back to the family :eek2:

Although I can entertain the idea having having a neighbour after 3 years or so, as previously mentioned:hug:


----------



## nits51

*death*

hi there,that why pople buy the plot so, members of the family can be burid,as well greece,they put the bones in a box,after 3yrs then they have lke a wall with doors,d you can put the box in the cove and shut the door and you have the name engraved on the door.deappens on at you want,thats how my aunty did with her sister.by the way sorry I took so long to answer you.regardsl


----------



## virgil

nits51 said:


> hi there,that why pople buy the plot so, members of the family can be burid,as well greece,they put the bones in a box,after 3yrs then they have lke a wall with doors,d you can put the box in the cove and shut the door and you have the name engraved on the door.deappens on at you want,thats how my aunty did with her sister.by the way sorry I took so long to answer you.regardsl


Thank you for taking the time to answer my unusual question nits51 :clap2::clap2::clap2:

You have put my mind at rest now and my body will follow too one day I'm sure :rip:

:bolt:


----------



## nits51

your welcome.regards


----------



## Talagirl

I have copied this posting from <snip> which was posted on ,snip[> on 30 March 2014 as it has a lot of relevant up to date information:

''The issue on the crematorium is .... it has gone back for some discrepancies to be sorted in the legislation before a licence can be issued. I did e mail them last month but as yet no reply. Greece do not have a crematorium however, they have had a licence issued. Personally the cost to a foreign country for cremation is not much cheaper than the UK and at least ...my opinion is they do everything correctly in the UK !!!

The church did ...about 5/6 years ago gave us their blessing ...albeit we did not upset their religion which we have no intention of doing .....so all ok with the Archbishop.

Comments mentioned and addressed ....


I foresee the crematorium to be here in the next 2 years ..... hopefully private owned and not the government as then if they funded it ...everyone knows it will take years!!!!

Last comment is I did e mail the EU on this subject over a year ago and they replied, it is up to the individual country regardless of human rights!


Oh and burial at sea? You need to have permission from the police, the marine police the muchktar and the government which as yet as I know has not said yes.
Burial in your own home garden is NO .... that was last update.
New Medical centre science school in Nicosia at this moment in time do not receive bodies for medical science from Cyprus.

Maureen ''


----------



## maureencyprus

Any further information I will automatically update on this site also if you wish ....appreciate it will be edited.

Maureen


----------



## 007trex

Greetings, 

My wife and I are strongly considering retiring in Cyprus. In the USA, independent Christian ministers are allowed to charge for officiating at funerals. Since I am a part-time Elder (minister) and would be looking for a way to enhance my pension, does anyone know if there are any restrictions on this practice in Cyprus?


----------



## maureencyprus

Hi 007

You can officiate a graveside service here .... no problem. 

Maureen


----------



## 007trex

maureencyprus said:


> Hi 007
> 
> You can officiate a graveside service here .... no problem.
> 
> Maureen


Thank you Maureen. This information is very helpful.

Rex


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

We just discovered a new company that tends to gravesites which I thought was a very good idea since there are so many expats here. There was an article in the Cyprus Mail about it a few days ago. And a Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/graveconcerncy/info?tab=page_info


----------



## sweetpea1268

Sadly I have had the experience with a funeral in cy after I lost my dad.
All I would say the compassion is not the same as the uk, this could be due to language barrier. (they are very blunt)
They actually celebrate death as we do not, they tried to talk us into a glass lid on the coffin but us being british were horrified at this.
They did not dig the hole big enough, so when we all got to the grave to finish the service we had to wait whilst the driver of the car got in with my dad trying to force him in.
We also didnt have many choices for cemetery's as they do not have many british ones.
So mum chose the one nearest to her which is at Mesa Chorio, but sadly this is not looked after, as it relies on volunteers. The Cypriot Cemetries are beautiful and well looked after.
Who knows when the crem will be built as they have been discussing it for years.


----------



## Veronica

Most British expats use one of the British run funeral services here such as "Angel guardians." There are others but I can't remember their names offhand.
I have been to two funerals arranged by Angel guardians and they take care of everything and make sure things go according to the wishes of the family and not according to Cypriot ways.
I would certainly never recommend using a Cypriot undertakers unless you know how things are done and are happy with that.

I have just returned from the UK after having buried my mother last Friday and it is stressful enough when everything goes according to family wishes so I can imagine how much harder it is when you have to fight to have things done according your wishes.


----------



## sweetpea1268

sadly we were put in touch with an english guy who helped british families deal with paperwork and funerals etc.
We were not even aware there were english ones, but thankyou for that info, as sadly I may need one again soon x


----------



## johnny1

After living in cyprus for so long and when there is a death and you decide on going back to the uk to be buried.....can you be buried anywhere you like?
can you be buried in the town cemetary you use to live so long ago even if you left many many years way back? thanks


----------



## Veronica

johnny1 said:


> After living in cyprus for so long and when there is a death and you decide on going back to the uk to be buried.....can you be buried anywhere you like?
> can you be buried in the town cemetary you use to live so long ago even if you left many many years way back? thanks


I don't see why not. We recently buried my mum in a town she had left over 20 years ago.


----------



## expatme

May I suggest that you get in touch with Maureen (Mo) Watts. Angel Guardians. Mo is a Funeral director and arranges repatriation of the deceased. We have a funeral plan with her.

Contact details;00357 96 783 112


----------



## johnny1

expatme said:


> May I suggest that you get in touch with Maureen (Mo) Watts. Angel Guardians. Mo is a Funeral director and arranges repatriation of the deceased. We have a funeral plan with her.
> 
> Contact details;00357 96 783 112


Thankyou expatme


----------



## johnny1

Veronica said:


> I don't see why not. We recently buried my mum in a town she had left over 20 years ago.


Thankyou veronica


----------



## reenz

*Funerals*

I had heard that Paphos was to get a crematorium in 2 years time, but I don't know if there's any truth in that. I would prefer to be cremated and taken back to the UK so that the family could "visit" easily. (it's way too far to come to lay flowers). Any new info regarding the building of crematoriums in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica

reenz said:


> I had heard that Paphos was to get a crematorium in 2 years time, but I don't know if there's any truth in that. I would prefer to be cremated and taken back to the UK so that the family could "visit" easily. (it's way too far to come to lay flowers). Any new info regarding the building of crematoriums in Cyprus?


This article in the Cyprus mail suggests that it is true.

Crematorium possible in two years - Cyprus Mail

In fact as that article is almost a year old we can hope that it will now be sooner than two years.


----------



## reenz

Thanks Veronica. 
I did see that article and I thought, oh great, that's been one year already. But after reading some other posts, it would seem that things seem to take a bit longer than planned in Cyprus, so I won't hold my breath! Hopefully though, they will be built in the not too distant future. I don't believe that the only "worry" we have about coming out next month to live in Larnaca, is our blooming funerals!! Hahaha! Thanks again Veronica for your reply.


----------



## carlm_7

Another thing I have to do on my list. 

Glad to hear they have a crem opening in the next few years. I need to arrange funeral plans so will scour this thread for recommendations.

Any companies you would recommend in Peyia?


----------



## PaulJohn

Hi Veronica

Is there a crematorium operating today?
If not, do you know why there is a delay?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Veronica

A bill was passed in 2016 making cremation legal in Cyprus but I don't think there is a crematorium yet. 
The last I heard a funeral company was trying to raise 2 miliion euors to build one.


----------



## Pchome

I have arranged permament burial in paphos in a Christian plot all in about € 3,000


----------



## David_&_Letitia

After many years of waiting, it seems that Cyprus is due to get its first Crematorium:









Construction of first ever crematorium in Cyprus gets green light


Construction for the first ever crematorium in Cyprus has been given the green light by the island’s environmental authority, Philenews reported on Wednesday.Behind the project is M.W. CREMATORIUM CYPRUS LTD and the designated location is an industrial area within the municipality of Ayia Varvara in




in-cyprus.philenews.com


----------

